# What about refurbished sprayers?



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Thinking about getting a Graco Truecoat Plus sprayer and came across some manufactures refurbished sprayers for $175. Are they just like new, has anyone purchased refurbished sprayers before. Always looking to save $$.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with purchasing a refurbished unit. Its just like a new one. Do they have the Pro shots available too? Seems like it would be worth the extra $$$ for the better unit to me. Where did you find these?


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe I saw one ebay and the other was CJ Spraying web site, I think that was the name. I just googled it and started clicking.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I would be very careful where I bought one from. That said, CJ Spray is a first class operation with ties directly to Graco, they would be my only option for refurbished since you cannot get any directly from Graco. I do not believe that you can get a refurb Proshot because they are a private label for Sherwin Williams


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There are different kinds of refurbished. Manufacturer refurbished, authorized dealer refurbished and then private refurbished. Some companies only allow for dealer or manufacturer, the warranty on a refurb will be less than a nonrefurb. I would look most closely at the source of the refurb and see what the warranty entails. When it comes to ebay unless you purchase from an authorized dealer you are usually throwing your warranty away anyway.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

mr.fixit said:


> I would be very careful where I bought one from. That said, CJ Spray is a first class operation with ties directly to Graco, they would be my only option for refurbished since you cannot get any directly from Graco. I do not believe that you can get a refurb Proshot because they are a private label for Sherwin Williams


Bought a refurbished one from those guys on ebay. Corded model for $139.00 + shipping. I could tell it was used, had overspray on it. So far so good, thing works great. Have maybe put a gallon through it so far. So still keeping my fingers crossed. 

Pat


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I've bought two used sprayers from SW, the ones they rent out. One Titan 440, and a 640. They both work just fine. Got them for $450 a piece.


----------

